# G12



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

a rather sad looking Siemens Bros receiver on e-bay.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-C...or-/172393711755?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

One for 'Shipbuilder' I think.....


----------



## Robert Wheeler (Feb 17, 2009)

eBay final bid £5.50


----------

